# Hidrofono captura el sonido del Terremoto de Japon



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2011)

Cientificos en Alaska estaban realizando un estudio con un hidrofono y accidentalmente captaron el sonido del terremoto y el posterior tsunami de Japon.... 

Mas info aqui:

http://alt1040.com/2011/04/hidrofono-captura-el-devastador-sonido-del-terremoto-acercandose-a-japon


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 18, 2011)

impresionante, sin palabras...aca estan los audios en wav   http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/vents/acoustics/seismicity/pacific/japanmar2011.html


----------



## dukex (Abr 18, 2011)

realmente impresionante como se saturan los niveles al final de la grabación, y pensar que es infrasonido!!!....  será que no se puede tener un aparato para captar esas ondas infrasónicas? algo como un oido de elefante electrónico? jejejej....  probablemente si se pudiera ya existiría y así al menos anticipar de cierta manera el desastre...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Se habrán quedado sordas algunas ballenas ¿No?
Sin palabras... La tierra Brama.


----------



## dukex (Abr 19, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se habrán quedado sordos algunas ballenas ¿No?
> Sin palabras... La tierra Brama.



Sordas?  yo créo que se les desgarró algo por dentro, no créo que escuchen con el oído esos sonídos.....  esas frecuencias uno las siente con el cuerpo..  bueno nosotros lo humanos, depronto ellas tienen un oido del tamaño de nosotros


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Que no las ballenas oyen los infrasonidos?
Bueno, concuerdo con el desgarre... Impresionante.


----------



## dukex (Abr 19, 2011)

paréce ser que depénde de la distáncia éntre los oidos,  los animales cabezones escuchan infrasonido 

Y los infrasonidos dan el efecto de casa embrujada, producen ilusiones opticas  que hacen creer a algunas personas que son fantasmas(las ilusiones opticas, no ellos mismos).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrasonido


----------

